# Lets say - feeler



## Rotten_Bunny (1/1/15)

Ok lets say that i have the opportunity or maybe a contact to be able to make a clone called CLEO, same specs, same workings + user enhanced modifications. 

You get the idea im sure, 

What would you all say ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Would probably depend on pricing vs quality. But I think there would be a ton of people would like to join cleoville, simply because the other neighborhood is fairly expensive to get into

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

I say go for it. is a Toyota a Mazda clone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (1/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I say go for it. is a Toyota a Mazda clone?


Or would mazda be a toyota clone ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (1/1/15)

You may run into some complications. As i understand it that particular design is specific to one manufacturer. You would need to make a one of two small changes and do some research into whether there is a patent or something protecting it from being cloned. It's a great idea but I'd make sure I cover the legal requirements before pursuing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

There is a patent on the Reo, but I doubt whether it applies in SA. Question is rather if you would be able to beat the pricing of this one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kui-bottom-feed-mod.7319/


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

Go for it @Rotten_Bunny 
Will be interestinf to see how it comes out and how it vapes

Slightly off topic, but just putting it here 

Incidentally, I hear many folk commenting about the high price of a Reo, as if the Reo is on some kind of pricey pedestal.
Thats so untrue. Compared to other gear its not that much more expensive. 

For about R2.5k you can get a Reo and RM2. Thats not so expensive actually.

A decent regulated box will cost about R1k or maybe more. Then say a decent authentic tank like the Lemo another R500
So thats R1,500. The Reo is not a heck of a lot more than that. 

I am all for clones to try bring down the price and make things more affordable. Perhaps also to put pressure on the OEMs to become more efficient and competitive in their pricing. But the pity is that there are a number of clones that do not perform nearly as well as the original. They can put a vaper off that type of device entirely while the original is damn good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

For me it would depend how closely it would be copied. I do respect patent designs - if you came up with something brilliant, why should you not be rewarded.

That said, I still don't have a REO because the outright purchase price has made it difficult for me to splash out. I mean I have a "dripping solution" that cost be R720.

I do get that the REO is not actually comparatively expensive, like @Silver explains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> For me it would depend how closely it would be copied. I do respect patent designs - if you came up with something brilliant, why should you not be rewarded.
> 
> That said, I still don't have a REO because the outright purchase price has made it difficult for me to splash out. I mean I have a "dripping solution" that cost be R720.
> 
> I do get that the REO is not actually comparatively expensive, like @Silver explains.



I hear you @r0gue z0mbie , you can get a dripping solution for a lot less

But thats why i used the example above of a decent regulated box and a good tank. Something more comparable in terms of convenience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Silver said:


> I hear you @r0gue z0mbie , you can get a dripping solution for a lot less
> 
> But thats why i used the example above of a decent regulated box and a good tank. Something more comparable in terms of convenience.



I don't think the Reo is priced too high at all, it's a rock solid reliable device that is convenient as hell. That said, I think what makes it expensive is the fact that there is so much vape gear out there and after you've bought some of that it seems expensive to pay that much once off for a mechanical device. But the same can be said for a Lexus too once you've had a Toyota 

I do believe that if someone can make an low cost bottom feeding device then it would definitely improve the Reos as well - I say this because if they were available to more people, then more manufacturers would take notice and design more bottom feeding attomizers 

So if you are "cloning" the one thing you do need to do 1:1 would be the 510 + feeding tube part. The rest you can innovate with


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Silver said:


> I hear you @r0gue z0mbie , you can get a dripping solution for a lot less
> 
> But thats why i used the example above of a decent regulated box and a good tank. Something more comparable in terms of convenience.



Ya this is why I won't buy another expensive/ powerful mod. If it's anywhere near say R1500 + price range, I'd take the REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (1/1/15)

Hahaha cool guys i would need to inspect the elements of course and have spoken to an aquaintence of mine and seems keen, so now its up to me to obtain one first and then give it a bash

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (1/1/15)

I'd be interested in a cleo for around 1k, but I'd be even more interested in a regulated cleo for around 2k.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (1/1/15)

is the guy actually making his own bottom fed 510 connectors or you using ones purchased from somewhere else?


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

Gambit said:


> I'd be interested in a cleo for around 1k, but I'd be even more interested in a regulated cleo for around 2k.


Like this one, which is below 1k: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/robbot-bottom-fed-regulated-mod.7017/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Andre said:


> Like this one, which is below 1k: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/robbot-bottom-fed-regulated-mod.7017/



Forgot about that one...whoohoo, I see you've tickled the beast for an update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/15)

Ok I've done this excersise. 

Bill of materials.

1. Good quality aluminum block
2. Machine time and tools
3. Bottom feed 510
4. Firing mechanism
5. Atty.

Just the machine time and tooling to mill a billit into the shape would cost in excess of R900. At that point I stopped looking lol.

Someone tooled up with cnc and some time on their hands could do it but Reo os a proven solid workhorse thats had all the teething problems worked out. 

There are also bargins to be had second hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/1/15)

Why clone the Reo? Do your homework and improve on it. The patent only essentially covers the ornamental design of their mods. Note: "ornamental" not functional. And while the patent covers this specific ornamental design, it limits REO at the same time, which is why they cannot break out into new design areas if they still want to be protected by the patent. The Woodvil, for instance, is not protected by the patent. 

What I'm trying to say is that REO does not have the BF-box mod market cornered. There is plenty of room for improvement to make something different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

Hey guys, thanks.for.the replies... I.will get my mate to come and.brainstorm with me ... Hopefully we can come up with a little something. Well priced and a true south african species 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

